# Ford 7710 PTO



## bul141 (May 16, 2017)

I have a 7710 that I am going to run both 540 and 1000 off of. Is there anything special that I need to do other than switch the PTO shafts. Long time reader of this thread, but never needed to ask a question. I just go through the years and usually you guys cover it. Much appreciated.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Been a while on a 7710 for me but IIRC its the same as the TW tractors so just park nose downhill and pop the snap ring out, then swap the shaft out and put the snap ring back in.

Having said that me neighbor has a 7710 series II that doesn't have a 2 speed pto, its 540 only.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The series 2, aren't they the cheaper ones made in Mexico?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

No they are just the newer models with the better cab, easily distinguishable by the lights around the roof.

You are thinking of the S line of tractors.


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

The only other thing to keep in mind is if you switch pto's don't forget to change you drawbar length. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I thought that 540 PTO's recommend something like a 14 inch drawbar from end of the pto shaft to the hitch pin hole and 1000 recommend 16 inch. With my tractor it is simply loosening a couple of bolts and slipping the drawbar in or out.


----------

